# Jiggs??



## PennFisher950 (Jun 23, 2011)

Where, what time? Ready to hit some different spots. Using jiggs, spoons, rattles. Let me know. 
Thanks, mike foley


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Jigs*

What are you fishing for? C2


----------



## PennFisher950 (Jun 23, 2011)

cought plenty of flounder, reds, speks at jims and around that area but live on the water off gulf beach hwy now. caught a couple of spect under a dock light but looking for a good spot in this area to do the same as jims "CATCH FISH".


----------



## PennFisher950 (Jun 23, 2011)

when i say "jiggs" im talkin about 1/4 oz jig head and maybe a shad or minnow attached. fyi.


----------

